# email iCloud et alias pro



## Schnak (1 Octobre 2020)

Bonjour,

peut être que le sujet a déjà était abordé, mais peut-on utiliser une adresse email  xxx@mondomaine.com avec iCloud comme sur Gmail ?
Dans l'idée j'aimerais me passer entièrement de Google et donc de Gmail. Sauf que Gmail est le plus complet en terme de settings apparament...

j'ai une adresse mail avec mon domaine perso (xxx@mondomaine.com) cette adresse entièrement personnelle me permet de ne dépendre d'aucun fournisseurs d'email.
sur mon domaine je redirige les emails envoyés à xxx@mondomaine.com sur mon adresse de mon choix (actuellement xxx@gmail.com) et sur Gmail je configure xxx@mondomaine.com comme alias de mon adresse mail gmail, ainsi toutes les réponses, nouveau mails etc.. fait sur Gmail se font avec mon adresse pro. Personne ne voit mon adresse gmail du coup.

Aujourd'hui j'aimerais switcher sur iCloud et c'est ce que j'essaye de configurer sur iCloud mais cela n'est pas possible sur la version web et avec un client mail type Spark sur iOS,  si je configure l'alias, l'email tombent en erreur sur l'envoi..

Quelqu'un a une solution ou une alternative en tant que fournisseur d'email supportant les alias entièrement customs (cad dont le nom de domaine) ?


----------

